# Coloring Veneer



## Displaced Canadian (Jun 21, 2010)

I'm looking for a permanent way to dye veneer that rules out food coloring.. I'm trying to make thin wooden pickguard. This is a new thing for me just looking for ideas to make the learning curve steeper. Thank you.


----------



## ldb2000 (Jun 21, 2010)

Any Analine dye mixed with alcohol will dye veneer .


----------



## Displaced Canadian (Jun 21, 2010)

Can I get that at Michael's and does it have a brand name of some kind. Can I use denatured alcohol?


----------



## ldb2000 (Jun 21, 2010)

Yes DNA is ok and Woodcraft and CSUSA carry analine dyes Rockler might also . I'm not sure about Michaels . Trans Tint and Mixol are 2 brand names but there are others , just look for Analine Dye .


----------



## Displaced Canadian (Jun 21, 2010)

While we are on the subject, would the same dyes work to color epoxy?


----------



## ldb2000 (Jun 21, 2010)

They should , but I've never tried it so I'm not sure .


----------



## fernhills (Jun 25, 2010)

Displaced Canadian said:


> While we are on the subject, would the same dyes work to color epoxy?



Yes, I mix a pinch of the powder to the epoxy.   A water mix with Analine dyes gives a more brilliant color.


----------



## jaywood1207 (Jun 25, 2010)

What colour are you looking for?  If you are after black you could use the vinegar and steel wool method.


----------

